# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  creating keyboard shortcuts for Query Analyzer

## junkgam

Is there a way to create keyboard shortcuts in Query Analyzer.

I frequently do the same type of queries and would like to create a keyboard shortcut so i don't have to type them in all the time.

An example would be creating a keyboard shortcut to put 

select * from

that way i can just add the rest of my query after it.

thanks!

----------


## MAK

For incomplete queries

Copy (Ctrl + 'c' ) and paste (ctrl + 'v') works for me all the time.

For complete queries (shortcut)
Menu-Tools- customize-custom-

----------


## MAK

you can create a template and drag and drop.

----------


## junkgam

thanks for the info.

without downloading a keyboard app, is there a way to assign something like

ctrl+shift+P 

to do something like - select * from

. I'm lazy and am looking for ways to enhance my laziness!  :Big Grin:  

i tried out the custom thing in query analyzer, but it seems to execute the query 'select * from' only. is there something i can do to type in the query window what my parameters are (from Data where name like'%bob%' for example) then run the custom command to take those parameters?

thanks!

----------


## skhanal

in customize screen assign a keyboard combination to

print 'select * from '

when you hit the key combination select * from appears in the result window, you can copy it from there.

----------


## MAK

I dont think junkgam is brisk enough to do that.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## junkgam

that's too much work! hahaha

maybe i'll just find a keyboard mapper.

thanks for your input

----------


## nicc777

In the MySQL client we have TAB key completion, which works like BASH auto completion. You basically type the first three letters of the word, and the moment you hit TAB, the rest of the word is completed. If there's alternatives, they are first displayed, and you can then type one or two more letters and hit TAB again.

Saves a lot of time  :Smilie: 

Cheers

----------

